# WARNING! Parental discretion is advised...



## Rocky (Mar 4, 2020)

This clip contains extremely graphic violence. Parental discretion is advised.


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 4, 2020)

Oh the humanity!


----------



## hounddawg (May 15, 2020)

i could of lived many lifetimes without seeing that, i'll have nightmares,,,
Dawg


----------



## Boatboy24 (May 15, 2020)

As much as I can appreciate what must have been going through that guy's mind, I can't believe he was wanting to walk in there in flip flops even as bottles were still falling.


----------



## winemaker81 (May 15, 2020)

I seriously doubt that he was thinking at that time. I'd be freaking out!


----------



## Boatboy24 (May 15, 2020)

winemaker81 said:


> I seriously doubt that he was thinking at that time. I'd be freaking out!



Yeah, you could see him start to open the door a few times, then stop. Steel toed boots or bare feet, I'd have been doing the same.


----------



## 1txblueh (May 16, 2020)

Rocky said:


> This clip contains extremely graphic violence. Parental discretion is advised.





Rocky said:


> This clip contains extremely graphic violence. Parental discretion is advised.



OMG!! Alcohol abuse is a hanging offense in Texas! His $50 diy wine rack just destroyed an unmentionable amount of money! I hope none were expensive collector's vintages! But, even if they were homemade! The agony!


----------



## 1txblueh (May 16, 2020)

OMG!! Alcohol abuse is a hanging offense in Texas! His $50 diy wine rack just destroyed an unmentionable amount of money! I hope none were expensive collector's vintages! But, even if they were homemade! The agony!

Quote Reply
Report •••

Remove formatting

BoldItalicUnderline

Text colorFont size

Insert linkInsert imageSmiliesInsert

AlignmentListInsert table

UndoRedo

Toggle BB code

Write your reply...

Post reply Preview
Attach files Insert quotes…
Share:
FacebookTwitterRedditPinterestTumblrWhatsAppEmailLink

 Wine Cellar & Storage Forum



Contact us
Terms and rules
Privacy policy
Help
RSS
Forum software by XenForo® © 2010-2020 XenForo Ltd.


Quote |


----------



## G259 (May 20, 2020)

I would have run in there, I could have caught a few (maybe in the face!)


----------



## skyfire322 (May 31, 2020)

Watching it at x0.25 speed makes it that much worse.


----------

